# Orthopedist In San Miguel?



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking for one who speaks enough English to help me. I can't walk now and need help soon.

Also, if it's a clinic or hospital, are appointments usually fast to get? I don't want to go to an emergency room as I'm not dying.

Thanks!


----------

